# I found some mouse breeders!!



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

And I know you're on here Maggie, so yes (if you're wondering), I am talking about you. 

I found a couple of quality mouse breeders in my general area(3 hr radius). Yay!! No more begging feeder breeders to let us come and peek in their bins. No more haunting the snake group to find the feeder breeders.

So most of our mice are still in utero, but by late September we have ourselves our mice! So far we've got a few texels and an ivory standard coming.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh and a black/tan doe, a Siamese texel doe and (hopefully) a silver tan doe.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Ooooh exciting, very jel! I too am having a few difficulties tracking down some "local" breeders. Look forward to pics next month


----------



## Hairless (Aug 22, 2013)

3 Hours nice and local :lol:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hairless said:


> 3 Hours nice and local :lol:


Well, if you must know, one of my new mouse friend's husband has to drive down my direction every month or so for work. So... he's sweetly offered to bring my mice down to me when he comes. So it will probably only be about a 30 minutes trip to pick them up.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's some of the mice we are in the process of getting...(I don't think Emma or Maggie will care if I post them)

My son has given them unofficial names...


Margaret

Our mouse is the one on the left

Lucille

This little guys is only 2 weeks. Isn't he huge?

Paul Bunyan

Ours is the one on the far left

Wilson


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Omg I'm so jealous. But im afraid my mouse days are over pretty much. Cat crept in shed while dad was in there and killed 2. The other 1 escaped. And yesterday a mouse that is always really lively was suddenly found dead. Atm I have 4 and when they all pass away I am going to get 2 does and keep them even tho im getting tempted at more. I guess we will just see.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

We search long and hard for these breeders. I'm so happy we found them. These mice will be my son's pets and my little fun hobby. We have plans to breed a few litters. It's going to be a fun project for us.


----------

